# Rock Shrimp advice?



## KhuliLoachFan

I saw Rock Shrimp, rather large, 2-3" in size, and had to buy some. Impulse buy. Can't find much about them on the web other than that they are scavengers and closely related to Wood Shrimp. They have those "basket like" feelers that open up and then strain the water for stuff to eat. I have been powering up the flakes as fine as I can to feed them. They are in a 1 gal quarantine tank until I find a safe and stable home for them.

Does anyone have any experience with them? What kind of water quality tolerance do they have? I am thinking of putting them in a tank that currently has small platies, mollies, and two soon-to-be-moved corys. I only just today realized that the panda corys might be the reason that the 4 cherry shrimp I once had in that tank are now down to only 1 survivor. I am thinking of making these large rock shrimp and some small cherry shrimp the sole cleaning-patrol in an otherwise all molly/platy tank.

Oh and there are small snails in that tank too, and its somewhat densely planted tank with a fine gravel bottom.


W


----------



## Ciddian

I had good luck with mine but i had bought some rather old ones. They really like to sit in the water flow of the filter so I always made sure to feed in that area so they would catch the bits of flake.

Maybe Kat will know a bit more about them... :3


----------



## KhuliLoachFan

They seem to spend their whole days sitting on the filter inlet tube. Oh well. At least they seem happy. Their little "catcher's mitt" style forelegs open, they grab some little tidbits from the water then stuff them into their mouths. It's quite neat to watch. I only wish they would scoot around the tank like the cherry shrimp do. 

W


----------



## shooterKD

Unfortunately, my only experience with a rock shrimp didn't last long after quarantine. I bought one as a special "treat" for my puffer. I know my puffer enjoyed it!


----------



## duffgrot

Where did you buy the rock shrimp? I know if you got them from a Petsmart that their common name is actually flower shrimp, where rock shrimp are those that actually have pincers rather than filter feelers.

http://aqualandpetsplus.com/Bug, Flower Shrimps.htm

http://www.fishforums.net/index.php?showtopic=123835


----------



## KhuliLoachFan

Then they are FLower Shrimp from petsmart, @ 8.99 a pop. OUCH. At Lucky Aquarium (Steeles/Kennedy beside Pacific Mall) they were only $3.99 each. Sigh.

W


----------



## duffgrot

Make sure you keep your receipt because of the 14 day guarantee on them. Even if its past the 14 days, most stores will still exchange them for you after that limit, within reason.


----------

